# My collection (pic heavy): some MAC, some Bourjois, some brazilian brands and more...



## marinasmith (Feb 6, 2008)

Today I was organizing my collection and I decided to take some pictures. 

Here's the entire mess:







My MAC products






MAC brushes






Bare Escentuals






Duda Molinos (brazilian drugstore brand)






O Boticário (brazilian brand)






Revlon






Panvel (brazilian drugstore brand)






Bourjois






Lancome






Victoria's Secret






Dior






Contém 1g (brazilian brand)






Maybelline






Sephora






Vult (brazilian drugstore brand)






Clinique






Everyday Minerals






The Body Shop






Micabella






L'Oreal






Avon






Smashbox






Rimmel






Artdeco






Various brand brushes






Micellanious stuff











Storage


----------



## kalikana (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome collection! Cool, you have so many different brands!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 6, 2008)

wow u have alot!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome collection!!  There is a little bit of everything!!  LOL  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## user68 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## nunu (Feb 6, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

wow so versatile!


----------



## puffy_petticoat (Feb 6, 2008)

I have an O boticario eyeliner, it glides on so smoothly!
Your collection is really big : O
You seem to have a lot of mascaras, out of all those which do you like the best for volume?
Also next time I go to Brazil I guess I should look in drugstores more often. I didn't see half of those brands. Which part are you from/go to?


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, what a great collection !!


----------



## mrheine (Feb 6, 2008)

great collection!!!


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 6, 2008)

I wish we had some GORGEOUS stuff like that at our drugstores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great stuff!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puffy_petticoat* 

 
_I have an O boticario eyeliner, it glides on so smoothly!
Your collection is really big : O
You seem to have a lot of mascaras, out of all those which do you like the best for volume?
Also next time I go to Brazil I guess I should look in drugstores more often. I didn't see half of those brands. Which part are you from/go to?_

 
I don't have any eye liners from Boticário, but I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip!

My favorite mascaras are Great Lash (so simple, so good, so cheap!) and High Impact.

I live down south and some of those drugstore brands (like Duda Molinos or Vult) came out like 6 months ago.

The Panvel brand is sort of exclusive here in the South. You'll only find it in Panvel drugstores.

Try Duda Molinos line. The eye shadows are pretty good!


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 17, 2008)

nice collection!!! i like how you have a little bit of everything.  The brazillian drugstore brands seem to have a lot of vibrant colors.  Thx for sharing


----------



## inspiron (Mar 24, 2008)

Ehhhh... another Brazilian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sooooo going to show your collection to my husband. He always says that I have a lot and I don't need to buy me more make up... some people just can't understand, isn't it?


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 28, 2008)

Love the collection.  I love all the different brands.


----------

